# Happy Birthday PuritanCovenanter



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 5, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-PuritanCovenanter (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Randy! 29 again!


----------



## kodos (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Brother!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ruby (Feb 5, 2014)

Many happy returns, Randy!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy birthday, Randy.


----------



## Cymro (Feb 5, 2014)

Have a truly blessed day rejoicing in the Lotd's keeping power.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday, dear Randy!

[video=youtube_share;5xKqOHyKofk]http://youtu.be/5xKqOHyKofk[/video]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy day Randy.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Randy, happy birthday! -- and may you have a lot more in strong health!


----------



## Berean (Feb 5, 2014)

Blessings and a very Happy Birthday, Randy!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Randy!!!


----------



## earl40 (Feb 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 5, 2014)

You are a blessing, Randy. Hope you had a joyful day.


----------



## tleaf (Feb 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Randy - a day late!
Like the Viking picture. (I'm half Svenska)

Many blessings.


----------

